# Is it possible to sell t-shirts using youtube or Myspace



## Perry (May 31, 2007)

Hey everyone ,

I am still new to this forum and I have not posted here in awhile but I was wondering is it possible to sell my t-shirts if I post them on Youtube and Myspace or is that even aloud there ,

Thanks !!!


----------



## braaap (Apr 21, 2008)

Youtube CAN be a good marketing technique, but it requires a mass amount of people to view the video, and chances are only about 1% of people who will view it will buy your product.

On the other hand, Myspace is a very great way to market, here check out this tutorial me and anothing member made.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t46387-2.html

It's the 19th post.

Hope it helps!


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

Youtube can be a good method if you create something that people want to watch. If only 1% of people do click through to your site and buy something, this is a pretty good result, better than some forms of traditional marketing. 

But it also helps if the content is relevant to your brand. Just sticking you logo at the end of a clip of cute kittens will get you lots of views but maybe not much sales (unless you sell cute kitten T-shirts). In a way you are into the world of TV advertising without the cost of distribution. I would imagine most people here don't have the budget to create content on the same level as TV but this shouldn't stop us being creative and using the medium to it's full effect. 

I want to start using Youtube to market my site in a month or two, just need to create a video which is worth watching.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Youtube can be GREAT marketing. Just figuring out the best ways to use it for your brank is the tricky part.

Assuming you want to sell tshirt DIRECTLY off your myspace, it can be done. If you need help setting this up just let me know. But you can have your myspace be your "shopping cart" with buy now buttens and such.

-MzM


----------



## scott22 (Feb 20, 2008)

MentinkiZM is it hard to add a cart to your myspace? i'm not ready to sell my tshirts yet, but i am getting ready and need a place to sell them. Thanks.


----------



## stevenlean (Sep 21, 2006)

Youtube is excellent for ranking purposes. As Big G owns youtube, it's fast for google to index your video once you submit it to youtube.

One of my youtube video get indexed by google in 24 hours! My video ranks on google first page with the keyword "T-shirt Artist Steven Lean". 

Anyway, it's not easy to do the actual selling in youtube video. You use youtube to rank your keyword in search engine, and hopefully the video can convert some traffic to your t-shirt site. 

Hope this helps,
Steven Lean


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea. Youtibe is basicly for marketing, not the actual selling as stevenlean said.

Its not that hard to start selling your designs on myspace. If you need a walkthrough, PM me on the forums.

Or.....

Is this another tutorial I will need to make? Heh

-MzM


----------



## DUSTINDUSTRIES (Apr 20, 2008)

It took me months to work out how to even upload a video on Youtube ( still learning ) and Myspace, I have only recently worked out how to spread the word so too speak. I was on Facebook a few months ago and I really feel that the site is over hyped. I had friends with 500 friends and they add every application possible, zombies etc. and they seem to have so much fluff on there page it is hard to even say hello to someone. It is like you are standing in a room with 50 friends and talking to people and nobody can hear a word you are saying. I have no clue how FB is worth 15 billion dollars.

I have since bucked the trend and left FB I have started to step it my brand recognition and have also found Animoto where you can do 30 sec promos for free. Also full length vids which costs $. I have no problem paying for some sites as it is like making your own advertisement but don`t have a current credit card so my reach is restricted daily. Anyways all the best and see you out in the mix, DUST


----------

